# Gesucht - Erfahrungen mit Seriell/USB<>Ethernet Umsetzer als Programmieradapter



## Benjamin (12 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach wie vor haben wir viele Geräte, die noch über eine serielle oder USB Schnittstelle programmiert werden. Dies ist dann ein Medienbruch, wenn das meiste andere über TCP/IP erreichbar und programmierbar ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit seriell<>Ethernet und USB<>Ethernet Umsetzern als Programmieradapter?  Idealerweise über POE versorgt.

Also so etwas für seriell<>Ethernet:

http://www.brainboxes.com/product/es-446/1-port-rs232-poe-ethernet-to-serial-adapter
https://www.startech.com/de-de/netzwerk-io/netrs2321poe

Bei USB<>Ethernet finde ich weniger. Hier ist die Gegenrichtung - an einem Laptop mit USB einen Ethernet Anschluss nachrüsten - vorherrschend.
Etwas in der Richtung finde ich nur unter "Printserver":

https://www.startech.com/de-de/netzwerk-io/pm1115u2


Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen für die Verwendung als Programmieradapter?


----------



## Matze001 (12 Februar 2021)

Wir setzen meist diesen hier ein, und können dann über VPN auf die USB und Serielle-Schnittstelle zugreifen.
Ist nicht ganz das was Du da vor hast, ...

https://mbconnectline.com/de/mbnet-4/

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2021)

Zum klarstellen: Du suchst nicht seriell oder USB zu Ethernet Umsetzer sondern Ethernet-zu-seriell- und Ethernet-zu-USB-Umsetzer?
Die laufen oft unter der Bezeichnung "port server" oder "serial device server" oder "usb-server"

Wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit Moxa, z.B. NPort 5150. W&T hat auch viele Geräte im Angebot.

Harald


----------



## Benjamin (12 Februar 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wir setzen meist diesen hier ein, und können dann über VPN auf die USB und Serielle-Schnittstelle zugreifen.
> Ist nicht ganz das was Du da vor hast, ...
> https://mbconnectline.com/de/mbnet-4/


Ja, ein Router mit VPN-Server ist viel zu aufwendig.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Zum klarstellen: Du suchst nicht seriell oder USB zu Ethernet Umsetzer sondern Ethernet-zu-seriell- und Ethernet-zu-USB-Umsetzer?
> Die laufen oft unter der Bezeichnung "port server" oder "serial device server" oder "usb-server"
> 
> Wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit Moxa, z.B. NPort 5150. W&T hat auch viele Geräte im Angebot.
> Harald



Sowas in der Art - genau das Moxa verwenden wir für festen Einbau im Schaltschrank. Ich frage eher nach kleinen Geräten - am besten über PoE versorgt. W&T hat da nichts vergleichbares. Es mus s auch kein Kombigerät sein.

Ich schaue mal weiter nach usb-server / port-server.

EDIT:
Sehe gerade, dass die Geräte von W&T neben 24 VDC doch auch über PoE versorgt werden können ... Das schaue ich mir mal an


----------

